# New BMW Brand - i-Setta



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20090804-713466.html


----------



## Billd104 (Aug 30, 2006)

Andrew*Debbie said:


> http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20090804-713466.html


Can't read the article without a subscription. :dunno:


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

From the press release -

The BMW Group is the world***8217;s leading premium car manufacturer. As we see it, this leads to a particular responsibility.
We believe that premium will have to set clear standards with regards to sustainability.
Which brings me directly to my second point: How are we getting ahead with our strategy?
The general understanding of premium is increasingly defined by sustainability in all its aspects. Customers want to know:
***8226; Is a product made in a resource-friendly way?
***8226; What kind of company stands behind this product?
***8226; Does this company act responsibly and sustainably?

Being able to answer these questions satisfactorily is crucial for a company***8217;s long-term economic success ***8211; in my opinion.
In the automotive industry, we are presently the company with the best sustainability performance.
In May 2009, BMW Group was once more listed on the FTSE4Good, which is one of the leading sustainability indexes in the world. This means that independent experts have again confirmed our high sustainability standards.
And this is the path we will continue to follow ***8211; with our products and how we produce them.
In line with our Strategy Number ONE, we continue to focus our expertise and financial resources on sustainability and new drive technologies.
Let me give you a few examples:
***8226; First: Due to Efficient Dynamics, we have reduced fuel consumption of our BMW and MINI fleet in Germany to an average of 5.9 liters per 100 km. Unlike with the scrappage incentive, BMW definitely benefits from the new, partly CO2-based motor tax ***8211; and this is a long-term effect. Due to this tax adjustment effective as of July 1, driving a BMW has on average become more economical. Our BMW 118d is the passenger car in Germany that offers the greatest savings on tax, compared to the previous, only cubic capacity-based taxation.
***8226; Second: At the Frankfurt Motor Show, we are going to introduce innovative concepts that combine sporting flair and efficiency in an even more compatible way. At the same time, IAA marks the kick-off for a comprehensive sustainability campaign that demonstrates what we plan to achieve in the future.
***8226; Third: The sustainable alignment of our company is also the driving force behind our decision to end our Formula 1 activities with the end of the 2009 season.
***8226; Fourth: We have developed the MINI E. Today***8217;s largest fleet of electric cars is currently being tested by customers in everyday driving.
***8226; *Fifth: Our project i is working on a Megacity Vehicle as well as on new mobility concepts. The Board has now decided: This auto will be launched on the market as a sub-brand of BMW. As BMW is the innovation driver within the Group, the decision for a sub brand under BMW is the most logical step. Details on this topic will be made known later this year. *


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2008)

sweet! Always wanted an isetta to play with- maybe I will get a new one.


----------

